# signing work



## Karda (May 21, 2018)

Hi, i am kinda new to wood turning and would like to keep track of when i made what. However when I sign and date the bottom of my bowls some times the finish makes the ink run. Is there a pen that won't run thanks mike


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2018)

I use an india ink pen. i let it dry for about an half hour before i spray or use ca finish. sometimes i'll use a woodburner to sign then go over that with the india pen, then finish...
I have a 5 pack of the chisel tips...


----------



## DKMD (May 21, 2018)

I use a wood burner pen with a 1/64 inch ball tip. Probably not economical for just signing work, but it’s useful for other pyro stuff/decoration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (May 21, 2018)

thats an idea thanks


----------



## Spinartist (May 21, 2018)

https://www.dickblick.com/items/21377-2001/

Permapaque markers. I've put every finish I have on it immediately after signing & it *NEVER* runs or bleeds.
Mostly I wood burn my name in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> https://www.dickblick.com/items/21377-2001/
> 
> Permapaque markers. I've put every finish I have on it immediately after signing & it *NEVER* runs or bleeds.



I just ordered one from amazon for $4.65 shipped!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (May 21, 2018)

ok thanks I'll see if I can find one


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2018)

Karda said:


> ok thanks I'll see if I can find one



Click the amazon link in my post above....


----------



## David Hill (May 23, 2018)

Fwiw— I just use my woodburner with the pen tip. No runs— sign. #, species, year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (May 23, 2018)

Some good options...I use Sigma Micron archive quality pens...like a super fine Sharpie, but better. You can get individual ones at art supply stores or in assorted pack to see which size you prefer. I’ve been using the 03 size, about 1/3 mm

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karda (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi, I bought a Sakura Permapaque paint marker to mark the bowls I turn, But I can't seal my signature. I mark my bowl the the following night I coat it with water based poly or shellac and they both cause the writing to blead what can I use to clear coat this marker any ideas thanks Mike


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 5, 2018)

I use oil based poly & lacquer over the markers


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2018)

i sign-number-date and put kind of wood on every piece. sharpie.


----------



## Karda (Aug 5, 2018)

should I seal the wood first them use the pen


----------

